# Quiz: Filmtitel



## Beacon (6. Dezember 2001)

folgende regeln:
jeder postet die gedanken eines schauspielers in einer markanten szene in dem film, den es zu erraten gilt.

Z.B. _mist, jetzt fährt der olle sonntagsfahrer schon wieder in meine Seite rein  und mein Karren hat auch nur 4 PS. Wie soll ich auf diesem sandigen untergrund nur gewinnen??? _
wäre dann *Ben Hur*

der der den film erraten hat darf den nächsten gedanken posten.

verstanden?? ok
los geht's

_Dummdidumm...nein ich hab keine angst....schliesslich lebt ja noch mein kätzchen....war da was???..dachte ich hab was schwarzes gesehen...hmmm ping hat mein ding nicht gemacht, wahrscheinlich ist es eh kaputt..******** ******** ********....ich wollt ich wär müsste nicht durch diese engen röhren kriechen..und wer hat dem Zentralcomputer eigentlich so nen blöden namen gegeben..."mutter"...pfff.... _

viel spass
(das ist noch leicht... )

Anm: wenn es so ein topic schon gab..dann sorry 

*ok...jeder darf einmal in meinem hintern treten....so blind wie ich bin....wieso sagt mir keiner das es ein quizz forum gibt???
argl  * 
sorry nochmal....bitte nich zu fest


----------



## Klon (7. Dezember 2001)

Ist ein netter Gedanke, geben wir dem Quiz mal ne Laufzeit von einer Woche, danach stell ich mal wieder ne Frage zum Thema PC für ne Woche.

In Zukunft schickt mir doch bitte einfach eure Fragen, wenn jeder anfängt Fragen zu posten verlierts seinen Sinn :]

Best wishes,
Klown


----------



## Duddle (7. Dezember 2001)

*Re: Qiuzz: Filmtitel*



> _Original geschrieben von Beacon _
> *Dummdidumm...nein ich hab keine angst....schliesslich lebt ja noch mein kätzchen....war da was???..dachte ich hab was schwarzes gesehen...hmmm ping hat mein ding nicht gemacht, wahrscheinlich ist es eh kaputt..******** ******** ********....ich wollt ich wär müsste nicht durch diese engen röhren kriechen..und wer hat dem Zentralcomputer eigentlich so nen blöden namen gegeben..."mutter"...pfff.... *



alien! .... weiß nich welcher teil ich glaube 3 

ich probiers auch ma (jetzt stellt sich die frage was markante stellen sind):

_hoffentlich hält der da oben die stricke gut genug ... genügend skill hab ich ja, kann gut turnen usw ... und ich brauch doch nur die datei ... hoffentlich schei*t der typ lang genug ... jetzt ja nichts auf den boden fallen lassen... *beginnt zu schwitzen* _

is nich ganz enfach aber ich denk ma mit ein wenig überlegen schafft das einer


----------



## Psyclic (7. Dezember 2001)

Mission Impossible 1.

hmm ok nu bin ich dran:

Hm da hab ich jetzt n loch in der hand und der ***** sticht mir auch noch n messer da rein...langsam reichts mir echt...wär ich an diesem tag blos nich aufgestanden, dann wär ich auch niemals in dieser trucker absteige gelandet


----------



## utopia (7. Dezember 2001)

from dusk till dawn

''mist jetzt sitz die suesse endlich neben mir endlich entwickelt sich was und was ist nun... lauter teure wagen fahren von allen seiten in mein kleines suesses rotes auto...verdammt wiso leg ich mich auch mit der mafia an... ich bin so dumm.. ich verdiene den tod'

jetzt bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## Psyclic (8. Dezember 2001)

kommt wohl keiner drauf....ich ühbrigns auch nisch


----------



## Beacon (8. Dezember 2001)

*es ist....*

60 seconds ??

[e] anscheinend 
nun denn
_sand sand sand....nur sand hier....laaangweilig....wenn hier wenigstens nen strand wär, aber nöö das einzige wasser ist versteckt unter der erde von den einheimischen und wenn man draus trinkt bekommt man halluzinationen. toll.....ich will heim . nur weil ich angeblich der erlöser des "tollen" planeten bin muss ich hierbleiben. obwohl die eine lady nett aussieht ._


----------



## Duddle (9. Dezember 2001)

*Re: es ist....*



> _Original geschrieben von Beacon _
> *sand sand sand....nur sand hier....laaangweilig....wenn hier wenigstens nen strand wär, aber nöö das einzige wasser ist versteckt unter der erde von den einheimischen und wenn man draus trinkt bekommt man halluzinationen. toll.....ich will heim . nur weil ich angeblich der erlöser des "tollen" planeten bin muss ich hierbleiben. obwohl die eine lady nett aussieht . *



DUNE - der wüstenplanet
ok es is vielleicht fies, 2 mal mitzumachen, aber egal *g

nächstes:

_angst... ich habe angst... dieses vermoderte haus... kinderhände... angst ... ******** wäre ich doch nie mit den 2 andren mitgegangen ... hoffentlich halten die batterien der kamera... schnell in den keller, **** [name wird nich verraten  ] hinterher... _

das is eigentlich ganz easy weil den film viele gesehen haben


----------



## boardster (10. Dezember 2001)

ich tippe mal spontan auf "Blair Witch Projekt", obwohl ich den Film nicht gesehen habe


----------



## utopia (12. Dezember 2001)

hm das war
der koch und die killerin

da keiner was neues gesacht hat

''ah endlich ist vorbei ich hab die nacht ueberlebt kaum zu glauben alle anderen wurden gefressen hey da hinten sind doch die bullen ich mach mal auf mich aufmerksam, hey wiso hebt der da jetzt sein gewehr hoch hey was soll das nein ich bin doch ein mensch...'' diesmal isses leicht


----------



## shane (18. Dezember 2001)

würde auch sagen blair witch projekt


----------



## Psyclic (18. Dezember 2001)

in welchem teil von bwp wird denn bitte jemand gefressen ?


----------



## Klon (2. Januar 2002)

Löst das ma auf dann kanns weitergehn.

"Ich weiß nicht, ob Mama oder Leutnant Dan recht haben; daß man ein vorbestimmtes Schicksal hat oder ob man sein Leben ändern kann. Ich meine, vielleicht haben ja beide recht.

Das Leben ist wie eine Schachtel Pralinen - man weiß nie, was man kriegt."

Ist glaub ich nicht schwer...


----------



## Quentin (2. Januar 2002)

och komm schon klon  forrest gump is abgedroschen  

ein bisserl schwerer bitte *g*


----------



## L-Boogie (8. Januar 2002)

goil filme nix als filme

aber schon lange nix mehr gepostet hier *g 
auf den film von utopia komm ich aber auch net (Tanz der Teufel??)

<lugt nach links und prüft den Wind>

ei dann leg ich mal etwas brennholz nach... is auch ganz einfach 

"<schleif schlurf schleif> jungens hab ich einen schädel... <kopfkratz> da geh ich doch mal glatt zur improvisierten minibar und mix mir nen white russian. <bartkratz> nanü?! <sackkratz> wer zum geier hat denn da wieder auf meinen teppich gepinkelt?! ach verdammt ich geh lieber bowlen..."


----------



## Leukos (15. Januar 2002)

Ich glaub ich weiss es 
The Big Lebowski

jetzt bin ich dran

Fuck nichts als Trubbles mit den weibern da wird man mal von ihnen zu weihnachten eingeladen und schon muss man sich als held erweisen und ihre ganzen arbeitskollegen retten na wenigstens hab ich noch n paar zigaretten

sollte doch ganz leicht sein

mfg

leukos


----------



## bartman336 (25. Januar 2002)

*g* das ist jetzt zufall da guck ich gerade "Stirb Langsam Teil I"
zuende und dann kommt diese Frage hier. 
Also meine Antwort lautet "Stirb Langsam Teil 1"

Ok dann mach ich mal weiter:
_Das gibt es doch nicht, hätte ich diesen Idioten doch richtig erledigt und nicht nur einfach verbrannt, dann hätt ich jetzt 
nicht diese Tussi am Hals die sich womöglich auch noch irgendwann
verwandelt. Naja vielleicht kann sie mir ja vorher noch ein neues
Serum entwickeln_


----------



## Vitalis (25. Januar 2002)

Das ist Blade!


Jetzt ich:

"Na ja, der Kleine von den beiden sah irgendwie schräg aus." - "In welcher Hinsicht?" - "Ich weiß nicht, irgendwie schräg." - "Ist es möglich das präziser auszudrücken?" - "Is' echt schwer zu sagen. Er war jedenfalls nicht beschnitten."


----------



## SirNeo (28. Januar 2002)

Fargo 

Nun ich:
*Leute, die in Methapern reden, können mir den Schritt shampoonieren.

Ich hab' nicht in den Spiegel geschaut, ich dachte ich seh's an eurer Reaktion. 

Hör zu Elefantenmädchen, geh!*

So schwer ist es nicht!


----------



## Dario Linsky (28. Januar 2002)

besser gehts nicht.

"verdammt, ich hab marvin ins gesicht geschossen..." - nein, zu einfach 

"erst muessen wir wegen dem da unseren urlaub verschieben, dann kratzt er sich die augen aus und wir gehen hier alle drauf. irgendwie ist das heute nicht so ganz mein tag..."

ps: der von utopia muesste night of the living dead sein.


----------



## SirNeo (13. Februar 2002)

OK ich gebe auf, keine Ahnugn was das vorherige war, aber laut Regeln darf ich jetzt wieder  .

"Ob Sie's glauben oder nicht, ich habe französische Lyrik des 19. Jahrhunderts studiert." - "Phhh, was für eine Zeitverschwendung." 

"Es wird kalt werden. Und es wird grau werden. Und so wird es dann sein für den Rest Ihres ganzen Lebens!" 

Ich weiß ist nicht besonders schwer, hoffe aber das ihr es nicht sofort herausbekommt.


----------



## L-Boogie (13. Februar 2002)

Òla SirNeo, das ist easy 
I got you babe!

"Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier"

Ok, und nun zu etwas völlig anderem...sollte eigentlich nicht zu schwer sein.

"Entschuldigung, äh, äh Entschuldigung, ich hatte mich gerade etwas aufgeregt der Gedanke, äh, an einen Ausbruch war mir eben gekommen und, äh plötzlich, äh plötzlich hatte ich den unwiederstehlichen Drang die ****** Fenster wieder abzureißen und die verdammten Fensterrahmen wieder rauszubrechen und aufzuessen ja sie aufzuessen und zu springen und zu springen und zu springen. Eine runde Einläufe für alle. Is ja gut ihr dämlichen Arschlöcher, ich bin Patient, so was wird von mir erwartet. Ihr werdet euch wundern, wenn ihr merkt wer ich bin. Mein Vater wird nämlich ganz schön wütend auf euch werden und wenn mein Vater wütend wird erbebt die Erde. Mein Vater ist Gott!"


----------



## SirNeo (13. Februar 2002)

"00Schneider", war auch einfach 

Ist auch nicht alzu schwer:

"Versuche nicht. Tu es, oder tu es nicht. Es gibt kein Versuchen!"

Mehr Zitate und Text sollte man dazu nicht brauchen


----------



## L-Boogie (13. Februar 2002)

00Schneider?

Nö, da liegste leider daneben *g


----------



## SirNeo (13. Februar 2002)

Sorry 12 Monkeys! 

Nun aber nochmal:

"Versuche nicht. Tu es, oder tu es nicht. Es gibt kein Versuchen!"


----------



## Avariel (13. Februar 2002)

Das hört sich schwer nach STAR WARS an.
Damit wär ich wohl dran wa?

_Am besten amputieren wir das Bein. Das Bein bleibt dran, das Bein bleibt dran!! Es kriecht auf die Hoden zu! Doktor!! Das Bein muss ab!!! Das Bein muss ab!!!_ 

Absolut einfach denke ich. Dann mal los!


----------



## Psyclic (13. Februar 2002)

evolution...

nu ich


mist ey da verbring ich schon meinen urlaub mit diesem reisfresser und er will arbeiten...nur weil 2 amerikaner draufgegangen sind...


wenn das nich einfach is


----------



## SirNeo (13. Februar 2002)

RushHour2 

Hoffe das stimmt diesmal auf anhieb.

Nun mein nächster:
"Du kommst mit freundlichen Worten und einer Waffe weiter als nur mit freundlichen Worten."

"Du hast nur eine große Klappe und ´ne Polizeimarke."

"Von einem Mann , der was werden will , erwartet man den nötigen Enthusiasmus."


----------



## L-Boogie (18. Februar 2002)

hmmmmm...

da Tippe ich doch mal glatt auch "Die Unbestechlichen"

ok neue Runde:
"Kann mich hier irgend jemand verstehen? Spricht hier jemand altgriechisch? Kein Wasser, nein Danke Sir, Fische lieben sich darin."


----------



## Vitalis (19. Februar 2002)

Indy Jones - Der Letzte Kreuzzug 


Nächstes Zitat:

"Hey, hast du was abgekriegt? Du blutest ja". - "Ich habe keine Zeit zu bluten"


----------



## stiffy (19. Februar 2002)

erm... last boy scout?

naja hier mal n absoluter klassiker, wer den net kennt hat absolut was verpasst =)

*"Du bist eine Krankheit - ich bin die Medizin."*


----------



## Vitalis (19. Februar 2002)

ähm nein, nicht last boy scout..
Okay, das zitat kommt vielleicht mehr als in einem film vor


----------



## Dario Linsky (19. Februar 2002)

predator... *rat*
und das da drueber klingt nach matrix (?)

"ich geh jetzt zurueck und hol ihn da raus. wenn ich in 15 minuten nicht wieder da bin, wisst ihr ja was ihr zu tun habt." - "klar, wir fliegen dann ohne dich zurueck." - "nein, ihr wartet nochmal 15 minuten!"

ist diesmal wirklich nicht so schwer... das letzte von mir war event horizon..


----------



## Jan Seifert (20. Februar 2002)

schmeiss mal was in die runde, etwas leicht vielleicht

_"Wen glaubt ihr wen ihr hier fick3n wollt...."_


----------



## SirNeo (1. April 2002)

Wird mal Zeit wieder was neues in die Runde zu schmeißen...  


"Mein alter Physiklehrer sagt einmal: `Wenn man einen Menschen in kochendes Wasser setzt, dann wird er sofort herausspringen. Aber setzt man ihn in kaltes Wasser und erwärmt es langsam bis es kocht , wird er drinbleiben, bis er tot ist.´ Genauso haben wir uns hier verhalten. Wären wir heute angekommen, hätten wir die Stadt sofort evakuiert."

Ist nicht ganz so schwer...


----------



## Vitalis (2. April 2002)

Sorry an die anderen.. aber es geht nicht vorwäarts 

@SirNeo: Dante's Peak 




"Ich bin vielleicht n' Bastard, aber ich bin kein verdammter Bastard."


----------



## SirNeo (2. April 2002)

From Dusk till Dawn  ;-) 


"Ich wußte das er das sgane würde!"


----------



## C.Bird (2. April 2002)

man kann ja nich alles wissen *INdieECKEstellUNDsichSCHÄMENtut*


----------



## Psyclic (2. April 2002)

> "Ich wußte das er das sgane würde!"



In wieviel filmen kommt das denn bitte vor ?
100000³ ?


----------



## C.Bird (2. April 2002)

loöol 

yap so ungefähr ^^


----------



## Vitalis (2. April 2002)

lol SirNeo 

Schreib bitte noch ein Zitat dazu..
Und allgemein, wenn ihr merkt, daß keiner es erraten kann.. dann gebt Tips und zusätzliche Zitate!


----------



## SirNeo (2. April 2002)

OK ihr habe ja recht, ist wohl zu wenig gewesen.

Dann noch ein weiterer Hinweis, dann wird es aber auch sehr leicht.

"Ich bin das Gesetzt"

Jetzt Ist es wohl zu einfach, aber ich weiß nichts an weitern Zitaten zu dem Film.   

Stimmt man muß dann mehrere Tips geben, sorry nochmal, dadurch wird das Quiz jedesmal wieder auf Eis gelegt.


----------



## stiffy (2. April 2002)

judge dread?

*"Hey guck mal im Telefonbuch unter 4rschl0ch nach. Da findest du bestimmt deine Nummer!"*

btw mein letztes zitat war aus "die city cobra" (wer kennt ihn nicht )


----------



## Vitalis (2. April 2002)

The Terminator 

Ich hab im ersten Thread gelesen, daß es hier eigentlich nicht um Zitate geht 

Ich versuch's mal:


....endlich runter mit der Maske. Ich seh Licht, ich hab's geschafft, ich bin entkommen, hab's überlebt. Gleich bin ich frei, zurück zu meiner Kleinen! ...................... Alles aus. er hat mich.


----------



## stiffy (2. April 2002)

leon, der profi

ich find die sache mit den zitaten aber besser... also hier nochma eins:

*"Steck deinen Kopf in` 4rsch, dann weißt du ob er reinpasst!" *

terminator war natürlich richtig 

//edit: diese beschissene zensur


----------



## Psyclic (3. April 2002)

"Definiere Ironie´: Ein Haufen Idioten die in einem Flugzeug zu einem Song tanzen der durch eine Band berühmt wurde die bei einem Flugzeugabsturz umkam!" 

seeeeeeeeeehr leicht !


----------



## Vitalis (3. April 2002)

Ja wirklich sehr leicht.. ConAir.

Vielleicht sollten wir erst Stiffy's lösen?..


----------



## AKM<2b> (5. April 2002)

Lösung zu Stiffy's:

SCARFACE..........

Nächstes Zitat: is nicht so schwer...

"Das ist ja noch schlimmer als die Nacht, als du mir deinen Schwanz in den Mund gesteckt und ein Foto gemacht hast." 

2b


----------



## SirNeo (5. April 2002)

South Park - Der Film 

Auch nicht so schwer  :
"Wir müssen uns als Leute ausgeben, die wir nicht sind, um Leute zu täuschen, die wir nicht kennen, in einer Situation, in der wie noch nie waren... hmm, wir sind New Yorker, das schaffen wir."


----------



## Vitalis (5. April 2002)

Zum Teufel mit den Millionen 



"Ich schätze ihr seid wohl noch nicht so weit. Aber eure Kinder fahrn da voll drauf ab!"


----------



## Duddle (6. April 2002)

ZURÜCK IN DIE ZUKUNFT!

"naja, ich hab so viele lange haare, das macht mich so ... plüschig"

nich allzu schwer


----------



## AKM<2b> (8. April 2002)

Ähm....
Du meinst nicht zufällig ICE AGE... weil darauf würde der Wortlaut nicht so recht passen... ??? Aber was weiß ich schon ...

2b


----------



## Duddle (9. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von AKM<2b> _
> *Ähm....
> Du meinst nicht zufällig ICE AGE... weil darauf würde der Wortlaut nicht so recht passen... ??? Aber was weiß ich schon ...
> 
> 2b *



jo, meine ich 

sorry, das ich den genauen wortlaut nich mehr kann, ich habs nur im kino gesehen 

ok, weiter


----------



## AKM<2b> (10. April 2002)

Ähm is jett mehr ein Lückenfüller, bin grad so uneinfallsreich:

'The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the inequities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of the darkness. For he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know I am the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon you'. 

Wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst und darf uns mit seinem Zitat beglücken

2b


----------



## Vitalis (10. April 2002)

Da steht ein Komma falsch in Deinem Zitat 
Pulp Fiction..



"Ein wundervoller Tag. Es gibt niemand, der ihn so planen könnte." - "Doch, man kann schon, es ist nur ein Riesenhaufen Arbeit."


----------



## C.Bird (10. April 2002)

mein Gott! ein Komma! ein großer unbesiegbares Komma!


----------



## AKM<2b> (10. April 2002)

UNd Täglich grüßt das murmeltier...........


Ich kann nicht laufen. Sie haben mir die Schnürsenkel zusammengebunden. - Ein Knoten. Mistkerle! 

Volltextsuche suxx!!!

2b


----------



## Vitalis (10. April 2002)

Hot Shots 2


"Und zum ersten Mal in meinem Leben ist mir klar geworden, dass ich nur einen Menschen wirklich liebe. Und das war nicht die Person neben mir mit dem Schleier, sondern die Person, die mir jetzt gegenüber steht - im Regen." 


Volltextsuche? Was meinst Du?


----------



## AKM<2b> (10. April 2002)

4 Hochzeiten und ein Todesfall............

"Da gehense, die feinen Herren, und ich muss hier die Drecksarbeit machen!" 

Mit Volltextsuche meine ich... das Zitat in Google eintippen auf den ersten Link Klicken (http://www.filmzitate.org) und lesen,  fertig ist die Lösung...  
Damit wäre das fröhliche Raten hier ja fast beendet

2b


----------



## Vitalis (11. April 2002)

Naja, wie kommst Du jetzt aber darauf?

Ich hol mir von dort immer mal wieder Zitate weil ich sie nicht wörtlich weiß.. was das raten angeht.. muß jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## AKM<2b> (12. April 2002)

Na weil ich mich immer so schlecht beherrschen kann... Aber ich verspreche hoch und heilig die Suche hierfür nicht mehr zu Benutzen.



Indianerehrenwort






jetzt musste aber noch raten..

2b


----------



## Vitalis (12. April 2002)

Der Film liegt mir auf der Zunge.. 
aber fällt mir nicht ein.

Wegen der Volltextsuche..
Wenn man einige Worte im Zitat ein wenig in Richtung Umgangssprache oder so verändert, dann kann es eventuell schwieriger werden danach zu suchen..


----------



## bertrunken (18. April 2002)

@akm<2b>: der film den du suchst habe ich mir gestern erst zum 4mal anschauen müssen, deshalb einfach mal 00schneider von und mit helge schneider.

so dann mal weiter im spiel:

Zu dicht Auffahren, das ist eine Sache, die ich überhaupt nicht tollerieren (eventuell auch akzeptieren) kann


so long try it
berti


----------



## L-Boogie (18. April 2002)

moin moin

dat is easy: lost highway  was für ein film

aaaaber:
weiter im text

hmmmm....

"...du meinst der Hase wird gefickt??" "jau. richtig gefickt..." "ähm, richtig gefickt?!" "sag ich doch."

is ja net so schwer


----------



## AKM<2b> (18. April 2002)

na hier ...
Snatch - Schweine und Diamanten...

Zitat:
<< Hier können wir nicht anhalten, das ist Fledermausland! >>

2b


----------



## Psyclic (18. April 2002)

easy...


Fear and loathing in las vegas....
hatten wa aber scho.


erm ok ...

Argh scheiss laser... er kommt auf mich zu ... was mach .. springen, ducken...oh oh .. was soln das ... scheiss teil verteilt süch über den ganzen raum und macht jetzt würfel aus mir.

aktuell.... und sau einfach ^^


----------



## AKM<2b> (19. April 2002)

ähm   

maybe Cube :::

2b


----------



## Psyclic (19. April 2002)

nee cube net


----------



## Dario Linsky (20. April 2002)

*sesshaft boese...*

ehm... resident evil sollte passen, oder?

"dieses eins-zu-eins-denken macht mich krank!"
ist auch relativ aktuell.


regards


----------



## SilentWarrior (20. April 2002)

Back to the Future (I oder II ?)

SirNeo, das war übrigens ein Frosch, kein Mensch. Wer bringt schon einen Menschen in einen Topf?

Ok, was ganz lockeres für zwischendurch:

"Wir haben noch einen 60-jährigen Sträfling und einen Chemie-Freak.
Es ist vorbei."

// sorry, leuts. die page hat nicht fertig geladen, war schon bei april/05 fertig


----------



## Avariel (29. Mai 2002)

Hm..The Rock? 
Bin mir aber nicht sicher, gebt mir erstmal bescheid, ob ich richtig lieg, bevor ich weitermach.


----------



## foxx21 (29. Mai 2002)

das is sicher "the rock"


----------



## Avariel (29. Mai 2002)

Ok, dann glaub ich dir mal  

_ "Dies ist ein Weckruf an die Nintendogeneration: Wir fordern freien Zugriff auf alle Informationen!" _

Easy und ein Klassiker.
Wer den nicht kennt hat was verpasst.


----------



## DaKing (29. Mai 2002)

Unglaublich, wie ihr es schafft, die ganzen Zitate zuzuordnen. Ich habe gerade mal 3 erkannt, obwohl ich auch ganz gerne mal einen guten Film sehe.
Allerdings möchte ich auch mal ein kleines Zitat aus einem meiner4 Lieblinsfilme bringen:
"Es gibt eine Vorstellung von einem =(Name)=, die abstrakt ist. Aber es gibt kein wahres Ich; nur eine Identität, etwas illusorisches. Und obgleich ich meinen kalten Blick verbergen kann, wenn Sie meine Hand schütteln und Fleisch fühlen können, dass Ihres ergreift; und sie vielleicht sogar spüren können, dass unsere Lebensstyle vergleichbar sind; Ich bin ganz einfach nicht da!"

Sollte auch nicht so schwer sein.


----------



## foxx21 (30. Mai 2002)

also das von Avariel ist "Hackers" 


so nun mal weiter 



"Ich habe 2 Dinge die größer sind als mein Mundwerk und das eine zielt gerade auf dich"


hehe is ein neuerer film *G*


----------



## Nino (6. Juli 2002)

Snatch?


----------



## foxx21 (6. Juli 2002)

nein der wars nicht!

kann doch nicht so schwer sein !


soll ichs veraten?


----------



## reto (6. Juli 2002)

Obwohl ich die beiden Filme nicht gesehen habe würd ich mal auf "Rush Hour 2" oder "The fast an the furios" tippen


----------



## foxx21 (6. Juli 2002)

nein falsch! aber du warst knapp drann,


----------



## Jan Seifert (29. Juli 2002)

The fast rush hour 

miib vielleicht? training day? cop land? pulp fiction?


----------



## foxx21 (29. Juli 2002)

nein nein nein nein nein 


hab ich wirklich so einen hammer hergelegt das den niemand knackt , das gibts nicht *G*

soll ich auflösen oder einen tipp geben??


----------



## Dario Linsky (29. Juli 2002)

last boy scout? *rat*

mit sicherheit 100%ig falsch.


----------



## Nils Hitze (29. Juli 2002)

*mal nachdenken ..*

ich tippe mal ganz spontan auf 

Triple X

Aber meine Hand würde ich dafür nicht
ins Feuer halten. Zu den ganzen Zitaten
kann ich nur sagen, wenn man irgendwann
mal alle Holywoodfilme und ähnlichen
****** 4-5 Mal gesehen hat, kann man
sowas einfach .. 

Ich kontere mal mit :
"Ich bin ein Feigling - mein Wappentier ist ein geducktes Huhn."


----------



## Adam Wille (29. Juli 2002)

Öh...wenn's knapp war, dann schmeiß' ich mal "Rush Hour" in die Runde.


----------



## bartman336 (29. Juli 2002)

ist es 
"Nix zu verlieren" ?


----------



## foxx21 (30. Juli 2002)

nein nein nein nein nein


  

jetzt hab ich selber 10 minuten nachdenken müssen bis mir der titel wieder eingefallen ist *LOL*


S.......


Ach ja Kojote  Triple X läuft bei uns in Österreich noch gar nicht *G*


----------



## Dario Linsky (30. Juli 2002)

spei game? *nochmalrat*


----------



## foxx21 (30. Juli 2002)

tut mir leid der ises nicht,,,,

soll ich noch einen tipp geben??


----------



## reto (30. Juli 2002)

Ja =)


----------



## Jan Seifert (30. Juli 2002)

black hawk down, saving private ryan?


----------



## Scalé (30. Juli 2002)

Spiderman?
(wäre aber unwarscheinlich irgendwie)


----------



## foxx21 (30. Juli 2002)

nein alles falsch, ok der tipp


ein schauspieler ist Edie Murphey,


jetzt dürfte es leicht sein


----------



## Scalé (30. Juli 2002)

showtime?


----------



## brecht (30. Juli 2002)

metro - bin mir nach dem eddi Typ fast ganz sicher 

und weil ich grad so viel zeit hab - hier mein Rätsel - 

Achtung Zitat 

da haben sie mir ja eine ganz schöne ******e eingebrockt meine Herren.

kleiner Tip - ein deutscher Film


----------



## foxx21 (31. Juli 2002)

brecht mal nicht so voreilig du liegst FALSCH!!!


der Gewinner ist!!!!1


<h1>Scalé</h1>


----------



## Scalé (31. Juli 2002)

ok dann nach so viel Raten mal was ganz einfaches =)

_
Gefangener: er wird kommen und mich retten.
böser: Was glaubst du wer er ist? Ist er Gott?
Gefangener: Nein, Gott kennt Gnade, er nicht.
_

das ist wirklich einfach.


----------



## SilentWarrior (31. Juli 2002)

das ist rambo, der geilste film von immer.  (oder war's rambo 2?)


----------



## SirNeo (31. Juli 2002)

Ich glaube es war Rambo 3 oder? Auf jeden Fall ist Rambo richtig. Dann wirf mal was neues in die Runde SilentWarrior


----------



## Scalé (31. Juli 2002)

Rambo 3 war es =)


----------



## Vitalis (31. Juli 2002)

Es ist Rambo III
Dieses Zitat aus dem Film find ich auch ganz gut:

"Was ist das?" - "Blaues Licht." - "Und was macht es?" -"Es leuchtet blau." 

=)


----------



## DaKing (9. August 2002)

Jetzt aber nochmal ein Zitat aus einem meiner Lieblingsfilme, welches von einer Offstimme gesprochen wird:

"Es gibt eine Vorstellung von einem =(Name)=, die abstrakt ist. Aber es gibt kein wahres Ich; nur eine Identität, etwas illusorisches. Und obgleich ich meinen kalten Blick verbergen kann, wenn Sie meine Hand schütteln und Fleisch fühlen können, dass Ihres ergreift; und sie vielleicht sogar spüren können, dass unsere Lebensstyle vergleichbar sind; Ich bin ganz einfach nicht da!"

Ein wirklich genialer Film!


----------



## SilentWarrior (9. August 2002)

also, hab ich halt auch noch einen. ist aber eher lustig als schwierig. (ich merk mir eben den text von den filmen nie ;-))

also:

oooh jaaah yes oooh baby yeaaah oooh aaah uuuhh mmmhhh....


ich will genau das gleiche, das sie hatte.

kleiner tipp: ich meine das original, nicht scooby doo oder sonst n schrott.

das kommt nächste woche im tv!


----------



## Leonard Shelby (10. August 2002)

Harry und Sally

Welchen Film hab ich am 19.12.1975 im Kino gesehen?


----------



## SilentWarrior (10. August 2002)

rocky?


----------



## Leonard Shelby (10. August 2002)

falsch,Rocky gab's zu den Zeitpunkt noch nicht.


----------



## foxx21 (10. August 2002)

ich dachte hier wären nur ZITATE angesagt, :-(


----------



## DaKing (10. August 2002)

Wahrscheinlich den Film deiner Geburt!  Live!  
Aber jetzt mal bitte zu den Zitaten zurück! Meins ist nämlich immer noch offen.

Ein kleiner Tipp: Das gleichnamige Buch war eines der skandalösesten Bücher überhaupt und wurde sofort auf den Index gesetzt. Der Film lief ungefähr vor 18 Monaten in unseren Kinos.


----------



## braindad (11. August 2002)

dann kanns bei dir ja nur "american psycho" sein... 

nächstes:
"Ich habe es gewusst - Also, ich wusste nicht DAS, aber ich habe es gewusst."


----------



## DaKing (11. August 2002)

Das war total unfair, dass du die Frage beantwortet hast. Dich habe ich mindestens schon 100.000 mal damit voll gesülzt.
Dein Zitat stammt übrigens aus dem Film "Joe gegen den Vulkan"!


----------



## DaKing (11. August 2002)

ups, hab doch glatt das neue Zitat vergessen!
Hier ist es:

- "Ich muss in Form kommen! Und zwar schnell!"
- "Wollen Sie nur Gewicht verlieren, oder wollen Sie auch ihre Kraft und Beweglichkeit steigern?"
- "Ich... ich will nackt gut aussehen!"

...könnte man eigentlich drauf kommen.


----------



## brecht (15. September 2002)

--American Beauty--

so mein Zitat:

"dann kipp doch Benzin drüber dann brennt der schon - und nennen Sie mich nicht andauernd Herr Obersturmbanführer - der Krieg ist vorbei"

- "Jawohl Herr Obersturmbandführer"

- "mein Gott"

--mein Lieblingsfilm


----------



## braindad (16. September 2002)

?
?? Schtonk

"Seit wann bist du verheiratet?" 
_"Seit 'nem Jahr!"_
"Ja?" 
_"Ja!"_
"Du hast 'n Kind, oder?"
_"Richtig! 'n Mädchen! 9 Monate alt..."_
"Yeah! Ich hab 4... Jungs! Wenn du 'n Sohn willst, lass mich's wissen! Ich verpass' deiner Ollen einen, Mann! Geht nie daneben!" 

mal sehen, sollte man drauf kommen.


----------



## brecht (16. September 2002)

richtig Stonk -

war auch einfach - bei deinem Zitat komm ich allerdings nicht drauf - hab den Film bestimmt noch nicht gesehen


----------



## DaKing (19. September 2002)

Also ich glaube den Film hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen! Sach mal biite die Lösung.


----------



## braindad (19. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DaKing _
> *Also ich glaube den Film hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen! Sach mal biite die Lösung. *



nix da - ich bin mir sogar sicher, das du den film ziemlich fett fandest, T


----------



## bertrunken (23. Oktober 2002)

*Die loesung ist...*

Training Day wuerde ich mal so vonmir geben.

neues Zitat:

- Haben sie uns was zu sagen?
- Ja, gehen sie NIE nach London!


----------



## Scope (27. Oktober 2002)

Snatch?
Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.



_
- Was haben Sie meiner Tochter angetan?
- Bist du verrückt geworden? Ich bin doch deine Tochter!
- Nein, nein, bist du nicht. Nein, nein, du bist nicht meine Tochter.
- Ahhh, aahhhh.
- Ohh, oh mein Gott.
- Ma´m? Was ist los, ich habe Schreie gehört.
_


----------



## Testsieger (13. April 2003)

..."dinner for two" ?

;-) 


mfg TS


----------



## Paradizogeeko (13. April 2003)

Testsieger - ich würd mal behaupten, dass das Topic schon bissel veraltet ist


----------



## mudderbaimer (30. April 2003)

Ok ich hab auch noch'n Zitat das wird aber denke ich eher schwierig werden, da der Film eher in die Trash und B-Movie Szene gehört

"Wow, ist das unsere Erde?"
"ja"
"Dann schau mal wie groß Japan ist!"
"Ja, die brauchen ja auch alle soviel Platz für die vielen Fotoapperate"

Na kommt da jemand drauf???


----------



## pReya (26. Juli 2003)

*threadausgrab*

^^ Deimudderseigsicht (den Film gibts wirklich !)


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (24. Januar 2004)

Kommt Leute, der Thread war doch so schön.... *schieb schieb*

Lösung: Tip: *Abbuzze* von Badesalz

Aufgabe: "Schorschi..... ganz der Pabba." (hochdeutsch Papa, ist Slang)
oder noch als Tip anzusehen: "Warum tun sie das?" (heulende Stimme)

Wer das rausbekommt, bekommt ne Ehrenmedaille von mir. Tip: österreichischer Film immer kurz vor dem Index, aber nie geschafft. Mein "Lieblingsfilm".


----------



## BadMourning (25. Januar 2004)

Der Tip mit österreichisch gab den Ausschlag:

Funny Games

weiß aber leider keine Aufgabe, übergebe an den nächsten...


----------



## BadMourning (25. Januar 2004)

Ok, hab doch was:

"Schlüpfriges Sch***erchen"


----------



## Adam Wille (25. Januar 2004)

Bräddy Wummän

Und damit ich mich auch mal zum Drops mache:
"Ooooooor, nu guggsch aber bleede aus dor Wäsch' - nu isch mir's Eis aus'gange..."


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (25. Januar 2004)

"Pretty Woman" Du hast mein Ehrenkreuz verdient 

EDIT sagt zur Frage 2: Monster AG ;-) (Danke flerli )


Frage: "Wie geht es Annie?" Diesmal nur der Tip, dass es eine ehemalige Kult-TV-Serie war.


----------



## Adam Wille (25. Januar 2004)

Ok, Monster AG stimmt mittlerweile mal. 

Antwort zu deinem ist schätze ich Sunset Beach?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (1. Februar 2004)

Sunset Beach? *Nein* 

Immer nur weiter, benötigt ihr weitere Tipps?

"Damn good coffee" ist ein Zitat aus dem Original, muss halt nur noch übersetzt werden...


----------



## flitchen-one (8. Februar 2004)

go trabi go? 
ne oder?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (8. Februar 2004)

Negativ, ich geb mal noch einen Hinweis, dann müßte es eigentlich klar sein:

"Die Eulen sind nicht das, was sie scheinen."


----------



## Klon (8. Februar 2004)

Twin Peaks


----------



## blueCloud (18. August 2004)

ja ich glaube twin peaks ist richtig, 

will auch mal mitraten =)


----------



## Klon (18. August 2004)

Dann mach ich mal weiter...


> Just tell me one thing, Burke. You're going out there to destroy them, right? Not to study. Not to bring back. But to wipe them out.


----------



## Lord-Lance (18. August 2004)

Aliens?


----------



## Klon (18. August 2004)

Jop, als Burke Ripley überreden will mit zukommen zurück nach LV426, sie ablehnt, dann aber des Nachts mit ihrem Alpraum aufwacht und ihn über die Videoanlage anlabert und ihm doch zusagt.


----------



## Lord-Lance (18. August 2004)

Hab ichs mir doch gedacht


----------



## Julien (18. August 2004)

Naja ist irgendwie schon interessant die veränderungen in einem 5 seiten treath zu sehen. Wie sich Gedanken des Schauspielers schliesslich auf seite 5 zu ganzen Texten umwandeln

Wer nich kapiert was ich meine soll mal die 1 Seite anschauen und dann zu Seite 5 wechseln. Und Unterschiede suchen.


----------



## Suchfunktion (26. Februar 2005)

*Re: Qiuzz: Filmtitel*

So ich grabe das Thema mal wieder aus 

Hier das Zitat:



> Ja wäre es nicht ein echter Flash einen Gibson zu hacken mmhmm..





Is eigentlich ganz simpel


----------



## der_Jan (26. Februar 2005)

*Re: Qiuzz: Filmtitel*

Ähh Password Swordfish?
in der Hoffnung es sei richtig:
"Ich beobachtete, wie eine Schnecke auf der Schneide eines Rasiermessers entlang kroch... Das ist mein Traum!.. Das ist mein Alptraum! Kriechen... Auf der Schneide des Rasiermessers entlang gleiten.... Und überleben!"


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (26. Februar 2005)

*Re: Qiuzz: Filmtitel*

Suchfunktions Film ist "Hackers", aber KDZ, Dein Zitat darf trotzdem genommen werden 

(Jippieh, der Thread lebt wieder - mal sehen, wie lang)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. Februar 2005)

*Re: Qiuzz: Filmtitel*



			
				Markus Kolletzky hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Suchfunktions Film ist "Hackers", aber KDZ, Dein Zitat darf trotzdem genommen werden
> 
> (Jippieh, der Thread lebt wieder - mal sehen, wie lang)


Mist Du warst schneller.


----------



## JohannesR (26. Februar 2005)

*Re: Qiuzz: Filmtitel*

Apocalypse Now?



> Wait! We can't stop here. This is bat country!





> Holy Jesus! What are these goddamn animals?


----------



## der_Jan (27. Februar 2005)

*Re: Qiuzz: Filmtitel*

Jaaaaaaaaa genau.War ja auch einfach, irgendwie.


----------



## saschaf (1. März 2005)

*Re: Qiuzz: Filmtitel*

Fear and loathing in Las Vegas?

Nächstes:

Guten Morgen ... Oh, und falls wir uns nicht mehr sehen, guten Tag, guten Abend und gute Nacht!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. März 2005)

*Re: Qiuzz: Filmtitel*

Truman Show.

Und der naechste:


> Wir werden hier unten alle sterben.


----------



## saschaf (1. März 2005)

*Re: Qiuzz: Filmtitel*

Sphere ... denke ich

Und weiter:



> A: "Kreuzt die Ströme ! "
> B: "Entschuldige bitte - sagtest du nicht, das Kreuzen der Ströme wäre ... schlecht?!"


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. März 2005)

*Re: Qiuzz: Filmtitel*

Sphere ist richtig.
Ghostbusters 1

Shit, mir faellt grad nix ein...

Ach ja, jetzt hab ich was 



> Ihr werdet hier unten alle sterben!


----------



## Dick Starbuck (1. März 2005)

*Re: Qiuzz: Filmtitel*

Resident Evil  



> "Ich hasse diese Nigger, die einem andern Nigger einen Gefallen tun und gleich einen Gefallen dafür zurück haben wollen, aber leider bin ich einer von diesen Niggern."


----------



## JohannesR (1. März 2005)

*Re: Qiuzz: Filmtitel*

Jacky Brown?



> Das war unser letztes Weibchen!


----------



## saschaf (1. März 2005)

*Re: Qiuzz: Filmtitel*

Ist wohl Ice Age



> Der größte Trick, den der Teufel je gebracht hat, war, die Menschen glauben zu lassen, es gäbe ihn garnicht.


----------



## redlama (1. März 2005)

*Re: Qiuzz: Filmtitel*

ICE AGE!



> Du glaubst wohl, Du kannst Dir alles erlauben, Du kleines, gelecktes Würstchen?



redlama

EDIT: Mist, da war wohl einer schneller, ...


----------



## Dick Starbuck (1. März 2005)

*Re: Qiuzz: Filmtitel*

Die üblichen Verdächtigen.



> "ICH bin das Gesetz!"


----------



## flashOr (1. März 2005)

*Re: Qiuzz: Filmtitel*

Judge Dredd?

Und noch eins:

"Sex ist im Himmel ein Witz? Soweit ich das sehe, ist es doch hier unten auch nicht anders."


----------



## Dick Starbuck (1. März 2005)

*Re: Qiuzz: Filmtitel*

Judge Dredd ist nicht ganz richtig. Das Zitat dort lautet:



> ICH BIN DAS GESETZ!


Ich meinte aber:





> ICH bin das Gesetz!


Aber naja... das kann man trotzdem gelten lassen.


----------



## metty (1. März 2005)

*Re: Qiuzz: Filmtitel*



			
				flashOr hat gesagt.:
			
		

> "Sex ist im Himmel ein Witz? Soweit ich das sehe, ist es doch hier unten auch nicht anders."



Dogma glaube ich, richtig?

Ich hab auch was:

"Hat hier irgendeiner von euch gottverdammten W***** Schnubbi gesehen?"
Kultfilm


----------



## Dick Starbuck (1. März 2005)

*Re: Qiuzz: Filmtitel*

Hmmm... Schule?



> Willkommen bei Amerikas schrägsten Heimvideos.


----------



## SilentWarrior (1. März 2005)

*Re: Qiuzz: Filmtitel*

Staatsfeind Nr. 1?


----------



## Dick Starbuck (1. März 2005)

*Re: Qiuzz: Filmtitel*

Nein.   

*zehnzeichenauffüll*


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. März 2005)

*Re: Qiuzz: Filmtitel*

American Beauty



> Ihr Menschen... Manchmal fällt es schwer zu begreifen, wie ihr es so weit geschafft habt.


----------



## Dick Starbuck (1. März 2005)

*Re: Qiuzz: Filmtitel*

K-Pax.



> "Was macht er?" - "Er leckt an der Scheibe und macht obszöne Gesten mit seiner Hand." - "Was?!"


Diese Mindestbeitragslänge nervt gewaltig bei kurzen Filmtiteln.


----------



## JohannesR (1. März 2005)

*Re: Qiuzz: Filmtitel*

Hrm, OffTopic: American Beauty ist super! 

"Heute habe ich gekündigt. Und dann hab ich zu meinem Boss gesagt, er soll sich ins Knie  und ihn um fast 60.000$ erpresst. Gib' mir den Spargel!"


----------



## Ultraflip (1. März 2005)

*Re: Qiuzz: Filmtitel*



> "Was macht er?" - "Er leckt an der Scheibe und macht obszöne Gesten mit seiner Hand." - "Was?!"



Ferris macht blau ... (ich hoffe ich blick hier noch durch ...)



> und werfe die heilige Handgranate - natürlich nicht, ohne vorher bis zur Drei gezählt zu haben. Und zwar genau bis zur Drei. Ich zähle auch nicht bis zur Eins oder Zwei - es sei denn, es folgt danach die Drei. Auch zähle ich nicht bis zur Vier. Die Fünf scheidet völlig aus...


----------



## Gumbo (1. März 2005)

*Re: Qiuzz: Filmtitel*



> Und der Herr sprach und sagte: Zuerst ziehe die heilige Zündnadel aus dem Gehäuse. Sodann sollst du zählen bis Drei – nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Drei allein soll die Nummer sein, die du zählest, und die Nummer, die du zählest, soll Drei und nur Drei sein. Weder sollst du bis Vier zählen, noch sollst du nur bis zur Zwei zählen, es sei denn, dass du fortfährst zu zählen bis zur Drei. Die Fünf scheidet völlig aus. Wenn sodann die Nummer Drei, welches ist die dritte Nummer von vorn, erreicht ist, dann schleudere mit Kraft deine heilige Handgranate von Antiochia gegen deinen Feind. Wer sich schuldig macht in meinen Augen, soll sehen, was er davon hat.


Die Ritter der Kokosnuss




> –?Wir haben diesen Gelwichser, den anderen Idioten und die beiden Tussies ziemlich in Rage gebracht.
> –?Ich mach’ diese verdammten Prolos alle, dass verspreche ich euch!


----------



## Suchfunktion (26. August 2005)

*Re: Qiuzz: Filmtitel*



			
				Ultraflip hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und werfe die heilige Handgranate - natürlich nicht, ohne vorher bis zur Drei gezählt zu haben. Und zwar genau bis zur Drei. Ich zähle auch nicht bis zur Eins oder Zwei - es sei denn, es folgt danach die Drei. Auch zähle ich nicht bis zur Vier. Die Fünf scheidet völlig aus...



Monty Python and the Holy Grail

Naja okay, weiter gehts:


> When Alexander saw the breadth of his domain, he wept for there were no more worlds to conquer.



Und falls das niemand rausfinden sollte (ohne google), hier noch ein leichteres aus nem anderen film:


> Ein seltsames Spiel. Der einzige gewinnbringende Zug ist, nicht zu spielen... Wie wäre es mit einer Partie Schach?



Have fun!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. August 2005)

*Re: Qiuzz: Filmtitel*

Gumbo hat doch schon richtig geantwortet und ein neues Zitat eingestellt.
Ausserdem ist der englische Originaltitel "Quest for the Holy Grail" und nicht "Monty Python and the Holy Grail".


----------



## zioProduct (26. August 2005)

*Re: Qiuzz: Filmtitel*



> When Alexander saw the breadth of his domain, he wept for there were no more worlds to conquer.



Alexander- Der grosse


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (26. August 2005)

*Re: Qiuzz: Filmtitel*



			
				Suchfunktion hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zitat:
> Ein seltsames Spiel. Der einzige gewinnbringende Zug ist, nicht zu spielen... Wie wäre es mit einer Partie Schach?



das is wirklich einfach ... War Games ;-)


Dunsti


----------



## AlexSchur (26. August 2005)

*Re: Qiuzz: Filmtitel*

ein leichtes aber ein geniales



> Ich bin ein Möter, halb Mensch, halb Köter!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. August 2005)

*Re: Qiuzz: Filmtitel*



> ... und mein bester Freund.


SpaceBalls 

Lasst mich kurz nachdenken, dann kommt das naechste Zitat.

Okay, hier kommt's: (kann sein, dass ich den Wortlaut nicht ganz genau auf die Reihe kriege)


> So wie bei Euch jedes Kind weiss, dass sich die Erde um die Sonne dreht.


----------



## rsspider (27. August 2005)

*Re: Qiuzz: Filmtitel*



			
				reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> SpaceBalls
> 
> Lasst mich kurz nachdenken, dann kommt das naechste Zitat.
> 
> ...


 
K-PAX  

So ich auch mal.


> Und weil wir die ganze Arbeit machen, bekommen wir auch nur die Hälfte der Prozente


von 1979


----------



## Nikon the Third (16. Mai 2007)

So, ich greife jetzt einfach das Thema wieder auf.
Zum Film von rsspider: Ich erinnere mich an eine ähnliche Aussage in "Das Krokodil und sein Nilpferd", bin mir aber nicht sicher. Der Film jedenfalls ist von 1979.

Und hier kommt meiner:
Das Verwandeln schmerzt unheimlich, aber später spüre ich nur mehr die Flammen über die Knochen gleiten.

Ist fast schon zu einfach


----------



## Remme (8. Januar 2008)

Ich weiß glaub ich welcher Film es war aber ich komme nicht drauf. Ist es der jenige welcher sich in ein großes Ungetier gewandelt alla Hulk. Jackyl High (wenn es so geschrieben wird)

Kann mich entsinnen das es evtl in Die lIga der auergewöhnlichen Gentlemen vorkam.

lg


----------



## Wipeout (8. Januar 2008)

Ich glaube das war eher aus dem Film 

Die Fantastischen 4 und zwar von dieser lebendigen Fackel.


----------



## Nikon the Third (8. Januar 2008)

Naja, eigentlich meinte ich Ghost Rider, aber die fantastischen Vier lasse ich auch durchgehen , also was ist dein Film zum Erraten?


----------



## Wipeout (8. Januar 2008)

Ok, danke 



> Ich möchte das gleiche essen das sie hatte


----------



## Remme (8. Januar 2008)

war das nicht



> Ich möchte bitte das gleiche wie die Frau da drüben



Hally und Sally?


----------



## Wipeout (8. Januar 2008)

Ansich Harry und Sally aber auf kleinigkeiten soll man ja nicht achten 

Du bist !


----------



## Remme (8. Januar 2008)

ok dann mal weiter



> Wenn sie die Chance hätten, würden sie mir mein Leben streitig machen?



sollte eins der leichteren Sein


----------



## Nikon the Third (9. Januar 2008)

Oh mann, einer der Hannibal Lecter Filme auf jeden Fall, ich erinnere mich noch daran, welcher genau das war, weiß ich aber nicht mehr...

evtl Schweigen der Lämmer?


----------



## Remme (9. Januar 2008)

ohhh lach gute Frage ... welcher war es gleich doch ...

nachtrag: starling hatte ihn vernommen als er das sagte und das war schweigen der Lämmer.

Richtig your turn


----------



## Nikon the Third (9. Januar 2008)

Das deute ich als ein ja 
(Ich denke schon, dass es vom ersten Teil ist, als sich Lecter und Starling unterhalten...)

OK, weiter gehts:


> Du kommst mir irgendwie bekannt vor, hab ich dich schon mal bedroht?



Eines meiner Lieblingszitate


----------



## Remme (9. Januar 2008)

Och Nikon da erwartet man aber mehr 

Pirates of the Caribbean

Aber so langsam gehen mir die guten Zitate aus.

Wieter gehts



> Das heisst Garcon... und Garcon heisst Junge


----------



## Nikon the Third (9. Januar 2008)

Pulp Fiction

OK, dann kommt jetzt was besseres:



> Guten Morgen... Ach, und falls wir uns nicht mehr sehen: Guten Tag, guten Abend und gute Nacht!


----------



## Remme (9. Januar 2008)

Truman Show ..läppisch ...lach

mal überlegen .....



> Die Jagd nach dem Jäger beginnt dort, wo die Beute ist



Nachtrag: Bin dann mal weg bis morgen, nacher (Ist kein Zitat  )


----------



## Nikon the Third (9. Januar 2008)

Puh, Blade.
Aber welcher... Blade 1 nicht, aber zwischen 2 und 3 bin ich mir nicht sicher...

Ich werf dann noch ein leichtes Zitat oben drauf:


> Aber was, wenn's kein morgen gibt? Heute gab's nämlich auch keins...



Sollte auch schnell zu lösen sein.
Gut, ich verabschiede mich dann auch bis später, für jetzt hat sichs ausgerätselt.


----------



## Remme (9. Januar 2008)

schönes zitat

Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier.

Weiter gehts



> Hass ist Ballast. Das Leben ist zu kurz dafür, dass man immer wütend ist. Das ist es einfach nicht wert


----------



## ink (9. Januar 2008)

American History X
Damit brauchst du mir nicht zu kommen


----------



## Remme (9. Januar 2008)

lach ok krampe .. its your turn


----------



## ink (9. Januar 2008)

Alles klar


> Stacy, sollten sie mir Sch**sse ins Essen getan haben dann...oooaaaahhh"


----------



## Remme (9. Januar 2008)

Puh .. die einzige Stacey dieich kenn spieltbei dr. House mit


----------



## ink (9. Januar 2008)

MÖÖP, falsch


----------



## Wipeout (10. Januar 2008)

Also ich kenne noch eine stacy und zwar die aus Waynes World, aber ob die da sowas gesagt wüsste ich net.


----------



## ink (10. Januar 2008)

Wenns heut nich gelöst wird, stell ich n Neues


----------



## ink (11. Januar 2008)

ok, war Click!

N Neues


> ...mein Leben lang nur hetzen, hetzen...hetzen...


----------



## Philip Kurz (16. Januar 2008)

Ich wollte mal nur in den Raum werfen, dass es bei diesem Thread nicht darum geht Zitate zu erraten, sondern Gedanken von Charakteren darzustellen, die in dieser Art und Weise nicht im Film vorkommen. So wäre "Ich sage meinem Sohn doch ständig, dass er vorsichtig sein soll, und jetzt muss ich durch den gesamten Ozean schwimmen und ihn suchen" ein "Gedanke" aus dem Film Finding Nemo. 

Grüße

Philip


----------



## Nikon the Third (16. Januar 2008)

Nun ja, Filmzitate zu erraten ist irgendwie auch lustig, also warum nicht.

Und ich glaube die Lösung zum oben genannten Zitat zu haben: Crank
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, würde aber zum Film passen


----------



## TheBodo (16. Januar 2008)

Also das Zitat mit Stacey war aus Click!
Das hat David Hasselhoff gesagt nachdem Adam Sander ihm ins Gesicht gep* hat!


----------



## ink (16. Januar 2008)

Vollkommen korrekt 
Endlich, Sie sind dran


----------



## Nikon the Third (16. Januar 2008)

alles klar, super 

also:


> Wir waten durch ein Meer von Blut. Herr gib uns dafür Kraft und Mut.


----------



## ink (16. Januar 2008)

In Nomine Patris, Et Fillii, Et Spiritu Sancti 
Wäre langweilig wenn ichs löse...


----------



## Nikon the Third (16. Januar 2008)

Ich lasse das aber als gelöst durchgehen! 

Pech gehabt, neues bitte


----------



## mAu (16. Januar 2008)

Ich will aber noch den Titel sagen, ätsch:
Der Blutige Pfad Gottes

P.s: extrem cooler Film!


----------



## ink (16. Januar 2008)

Menno, muss ich mir grad mal n Neues einfallen lassen. 
Ok, wird n bissl länger:


> Ich brauch nicht über sie zu reden oder mir Bilder ansehen, weil ich sie in Wahrheit nämlich oft sehe...auf der Strasse. Ich gehe die Strasse entlang und erkenne sie in dem Gesicht eines Fremden, deutlicher als alle Fotos die ihr dabei habt. Euer Leid ist mir klar, aber ihr habt euch Beide, ihr habt euch Beide...


----------

